# Predator hunting up Close in brush!! Help Me Please!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Guys, I Live in SW MS there are a lot of rolling hills ( not too big) and plenty of brush, I have killed a couple of Bobcats still hunting but I really want to get into Calling Bobcat, Coyotes and raccoons their populations hav soared in recent years. I need all the help I can Get! Even though I Love hunting I have never attempted to Call Coyotes or Bobcats, I have taken my share of raccoons though.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Tough hunting in that tight country. I would blow my distress sounds (bird or rabbit) and just keep a watchful eye. Keep the wind in your favor and set up where your most open spot is down wind.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

There are a few open fields around here but all land in the state of MS is Posted By Law so unless You Know the Owner it is hard to get Permission to hunt. I am just starting at this and havent got too many spots I can hunt yet, I am hoping to get in with the Landowners Assn so maybe I can get in with more people that own property and are concerned about Predator Control. I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello, i grew up calling in very open places in AZ 30 years ago. It was easy to see them from a long way out. over time I learned not to call too long or too much. it was not necessary. The preds know where you are from a great distance. they pinpoint you from way out there. When I started calling in denser areas i kept with that idea. Start off your calls soft, work up, and then back off. call a series, be quiet for a couple of minutes and then call again. bobs take a while, maybe go to a squeaker after 30 minutes. i use a squeaker anytime that i think or know that they are within 100 yards. They will see any movement so be careful not to move quickly. if the bottoms are thick and the ridges are open, set up just out of the brush with a tree or brush behind you. call them out of the bottoms so that they have to show themsleves at the edge. i try to shoot 30 yards or so out. good luck

mg


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

About the only advice I can offer you is to use a shotgun. Maybe you already are but if not aquiring a target in a scope quickly can really be hard in the thick stuff. How much did you get for those cat pelts?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

It also wouldn't hurt to just go bang on doors and ask permission that way.


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

I hunt a lot of thick brush and heavy CRP Grass and it is tough. Trouble is that is where most of the dogs seem to be. Shotgun advice is excellent. I use a shotgun a lot in those conditions. I have three suggestions that you might consider. Review your calling and use a soft call approach... very soft and very subtle for up to 40 minutes in thick brush. Use a scent misting agent on still days to keep from being busted. Consider a small decoy like the Predator Sniper Feather Dancer to draw a predator's attention and hopefully draw him into the open. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Welcome to the world of firguring out what an intelligent animal will do.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

man, you hit it right on the head. I have always believed that coyotes are smarter than whitetails and their senses are just as good. bobs and fox not so much!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

ReidRH, thanks for posting this. I'm from the NE corner of Mississippi and I was wondering bout alot of the same things. But there is one thing that I would like to ask for replies on----would #4 buck shot through a Modified choke be a good solution for coyotes here in MS?


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

#4 Buckshot is kind of the standard for shotgun predator hunting. I've run a lot of patterning tests on different loads out to 50 yards. In a full choke #4 Buckshot is very effective out to 40 yards whether 2 3/4" or 3" loads are used. Effectiveness and range potential falls off dramatically with modified chokes and goes down the toilet with cylinder bore chokes. I suggest that you buy a box or two and do some pattern tests with your shotgun... at 30 and 40 yards. I've tested a bunch of shotguns and they vary widely with different loads. I have an Ithaca Deerslayer smoothbore that really shoots some nice tight patterns out to 35 yards with #4 buckshot while I've had other shotguns that didn't do any better with the same load with modified chokes. Look for uniformity in your pattern. I personally believe that you want at least a dozen pellets impacting fairly uniformly within a 10" circle with #4 Buckshot to get a clean dependable kill (at least that is something you can consider). If that is at 30 yards, fine. If you can stretch it to 35 yards, great... but you really have to pattern to know.


----------



## DogCatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

everybody has some good advice, but its just about as thick here in TN as it is down there. i have alot of luck in a tree satnd or up in a tree, however works best for you. thing is when your in the trees callin they generally wont know your there until they are right up on you and by then it should be lights out. what im saying as a predator they look for sounds on there level and dont usually look into the trees for a distressed rabbit, deer, or another coyote. hope this helps any


----------



## sonofdsouth72 (Feb 8, 2010)

i hunt in south carolina most of my hunting is in the thick stuff just like the rest of them who mentioned it i would stick with a shotgun . goodluck !!


----------

